# Glock 23 Conversion



## Moe Mulroy (Dec 7, 2010)

Rather than a Lone Wolf barrel,
can I drop a G 19 factory barrel and a couple new mags
into my G 23 in order to shoot 9mm ammo??????


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

NO. You have to get the conversion barrel...something to do with the size of the feed ramp or something...the exact reason escapes me but I know you can't just use a G19 barrel because I had asked the same question before. 

However, you're right on the mags...once you have a conversion barrel you can just use G19 mags.

If you don't like Lone Wolf (which I don't personally, when I get a conversion barrel it won't be one of theirs, simply because I don't want that goofy looking wolf on the top of my barrel lol), Storm Lake and I believe Bar-Sto also make conversion barrels.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanatos is correct; you must use a specially-made barrel to safely fire 9mm ammo in a .40 caliber Glock. The problem is the vertical cutout in the breech area of the slide. The .40 cutout is wider, as the .40 cartridge case is wider than a 9mm. If a stock 9mm barrel were used, it would fit too loosely in the wider cut slide, and could cause lock-up problems or extraction difficulties (if the barrel had too much side-to-side movement at the rear, the extractor might slip off the cartridge's rim). Because the parts would not fit together correctly, it is quite possible that the barrel and/or slide would be damaged/battered or by recoil forces. 

There is another method that uses all Glock parts, but it is much more involved and expensive. You would need to get a complete 9mm G19 slide and barrel assembly, and a 9mm ejector housing. Then you'd have to learn to change-out the .40 caliber ejector housing for a 9mm housing in the frame, including swapping the connector into the new housing, and finally, install the 9mm slide assembly.

That's probably why the conversion barrels are so popular. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moe Mulroy (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responce men.

It's funny how we think alike.........

My first thought was how could I get that stupid looking wolf off the barrel.:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

For an additional $14.95, they will hide the logo and caliber markings by applying them to a not-normally-visible part of the barrel.

Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - LWD Blind Marking - $14.95

Not saying it's a good or reasonable option, but it's an option...


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

+1 for the Storm Lake barrels. I use a 9mm and a .40 S&W in my G-32. You also have the advantage of being able to fire un-jacketed lead rounds in the conversion barrels.


----------



## Moe Mulroy (Dec 7, 2010)

Got me a good grinding wheel.

I'll loose the damm Wolf first thing.......


----------

